
Inside Walt Mossberg’s gadget museum - sohkamyung
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/12/15779450/walt-mossberg-original-iphone-ibm-thinkpad-amazon-kindle-video
======
sohkamyung
I am so happy that Walt Mossberg still has the Creative Nomad II mp3 player
(to the right of the Pilot). I played a part in creating it. :-)

